# NH News



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Congratulations go out to a new Lieutenant with the Portsmouth, NH Police Department.
This is the department press release sent out this afternoon.

 
Portsmouth police department's Sgt. Mark Newport, right, shown with Chief Lou Ferland, has been promoted to the rank of lieutenant.Courtesy photo

November 13, 2009 1:18 PM

Press release

PORTSMOUTH - On November 12 the Portsmouth Police Commission voted unanimously to promote Sgt. Mark Newport to the rank of lieutenant.
Newport has been a Portsmouth police officer for over 14 years, was hired in 1995 and spent the next 4 1/2 years as a patrol officer. During that time, he became a member of the Seacoast Emergency Response Team as a hostage negotiator, was involved in the field training officer program and was a union steward and vice president for the Portsmouth Police Department Patrolman's Union.
In the fall of 1999, Newport was promoted to detective. He spent the next nine years in the Bureau of Investigative Services where he started as a drug liaison detective and general investigator investigating crimes involving narcotics, burglaries, robberies, and sexual assaults.
In 2000 Newport was assigned to the Attorney General's Drug Task Force and the Drug Enforcement Administration's High Intensity Drug Traffic Area Task Force (HIDTA) where he investigated complex, multi-faceted drug investigations. In 2002 Newport returned to the Bureau of Investigative Services and became a member of the newly formed Special Investigations Unit where he investigated crimes involving narcotics, gambling, and prostitution. 
Newport has received numerous awards and commendations to include two Congressional Awards for Outstanding Performance of Duty while investigating an armed bank robbery in 2006, and a Conspiracy for Armed Robbery and Conspiracy to Sell Narcotics in 2003. In the summer of 2008, Newport was promoted to sergeant and returned as a supervisor in the patrol division where he became a ranking field training officer, a Selective Enforcement Team Member (STEP), police department auxiliary liaison, and driving instructor coordinator.
Newport has been involved in the community as a mentor for at-risk kids, an assistant advisor for the Explorer Program, coached in the Pal Basketball League, participant in National Night Out, and as a member of the National Federation of State High School Football Association, Officiating all levels of football in the community. He has also participated in lectures in the community on drug awareness.
Newport is a graduate of the University of New Hampshire with a Bachelor of Arts Degree in Sociology and a minor in Justice Studies. He was also a member of the nationally ranked Football Team. He currently resides in Barrington with his wife and twin daughters.
"I look forward to using the experiences I have gained, and taking this opportunity to serve the department and the community into the future."
Newport will serve as a Lieutenant in the Patrol Division.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

And congratulations go out as now the department has a Lieutenant Sargent.

 
Portsmouth police Sgt. Darrin Sargent, right, shown with Chief Lou Ferland, has been promoted to the rank of lieutenant.Courtesy photo

November 13, 2009 1:26 PM

_Press release_

PORTSMOUTH - On November 12, the Portsmouth Police Commission voted unanimously to promote Sgt. Darrin Sargent to the rank of lieutenant.
Sargent has been a Portsmouth police officer for ten years, and has been in law enforcement for 13 years. Sargent began his law enforcement career in Maine with the South Berwick police and graduated from the Maine Police Academy as valedictorian of his class. Sargent has been assigned to the patrol division for his tenure at the PPD.
During that time, he has served on the Seacoast Emergency Response Team and the Honor Guard and has been involved with the firearms program, the field training program, and the youth Explorers. In March of 2007, Sargent was promoted to sergeant where he served as a patrol supervisor and the K-9 Unit's Commander.
Sargent has an Associates Degree in Criminal Justice from Hesser College and is currently enrolled in a Bachelors program at Granite State College. He has attended numerous law enforcement related courses since becoming a police officer in 1996. Sargent has been a member of the New Hampshire Air National Guard at Pease for the past fifteen years, and looks forward to continuing that service. Sargent serves as a board member on the Working Dog Foundation.
Sargent currently resides in South Berwick, Maine with his wife and three children. He is active in both that community as well as Portsmouth, where he was born and raised.
"I'm excited to be given this opportunity and look forward to serving this department and the citizens of Portsmouth on a new level."
Sargent has been assigned to serve as the lieutenant of personnel and training.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I had to read each sentence twice!!!! Congrats Lt. Sargent! It's a MAJOR milestone in your career.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats!


----------

